# Need advise for Fulfillment service for online swag shop



## Omnios (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi guys

Story so far , I managed to snag the rights to a smaller Linux operating system distros logo and name rights for merchandise and other linux based logo and name rights. I am on a disability and currently have a small window washing part time business to help fund my main projects into screen printing. Eventually I would like to get my own small starter manual 6 color press to do this but will have to start with a filfillment service as I make 12k Canadian a year on the disability and not sure on the window washing part yet but will probably get an extra couple hundred a month to help get the stuff I need. 

As for Zazzle they look pretty good but not all that impressed with the quality of there low end shirts, the print sizes are nice though. Cafe Press looks good nice shirts but 10 x 10 print sizes. Print Fiction looks good but does not have international sites. They have similar pricing so boils down to quality on that department as I want a high quality product at a good price as in I still want to make good money off of it.

The marketing by the fulfillent serviice aspect of it is unimportant for the Linux stuff as its specialty branding for linux users though some of the logos might make interesting regular market shirts. The quality of the shirt and print is important in that I dont want it to be crap and it should last a long time as I might have repeat business and word of mouth on linux forums can kill your business. Another aspect is that Linux is international in nature and am really leaning toward Cafe Press for the international aspect and the quality as being able to sell in the USA, United Kingdom, Canada and Australia would be a great aspect. Also setting up the website and web store will be very important as it has to be proefessional in nature. 

The cost compared to the quality of the product is important as linux has a stong word of mouth on forums. As for price this is online retail so prices will be similar to a stores retail for that quality level of the product.

Another consideration is that I would like to also sell cups and other merchandise such as embroidered caps but not as important as so far the cost of producing embroidered caps on these services makes it not really all that worthwile. The profit margins are just to low to dish out digitilizing for a lot of designs. Having good looking high quality cups would be nice tough.

The main consideration right now would be the USA and Canadian market but not sure on the United Kingdome as it sounds pretty large but not sure how they will embrace such product and buy them online. I have some cheap international marketing idea's for the future but would have to get the shop , shops set up with product before I venture there.

As for making money from it I would like to be able to get close to retail prices for the items so would rather have a good quality entry level t-shirt than a see though cheap white t-shirt but still want to make a decent profit per item on it. 

So far I have explored Zazzle , Cafe Press ,and a quick peak at Print fiction. They do not have a lot of information on the store aspects of it as in what brand of shirt they use. wether they give you sales reports per item or other information. They do not even state wether or not if I open a USA store if sales say in the United Kingdom would be in local currency and if its local shipping which would be important to me. Open a store in each location is a future option once I have a good product line to support it. 

I would appreciate your help in finding a filfillment service that can fill my customers and my needs in this business venture.

Thanks


----------



## gbsmith71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi,

I can answer some of your questions around Printfection. 

Printfection uses mostly Gildan, Bella or Anvil tees, mostly Gildan. The 6.1 oz ultra cotton is the basic tshirt, which is very good quality.

Printfection regularly come out on top of quality tests and many of the partners that use Printfection state quality as one of their main reasons for using them.

The print area is 16.5 x 13.5 inch on the standard mens tee, which is actually quite large.

All orders through Printfection are done in USD (I'm in Australia) with the Credit Card company handling the conversion.

The stores are fully customizable, right down to the shipping label and packing slip, so if you really want to build your brand, you can't go wrong with Printfection's branding possibilities.

Cheers,

Gavin


----------



## Omnios (Sep 19, 2009)

K did some research and right now debating between cafe press and printfection. I like that cafe press has caps and cups and a few other things and also kids clothing. Printfection is known for there quality but really like to do more than just t-shirts for my linux swag shop. I do not like zazzle that much, there finished product quality is supposed to be good but I am not impressed with there low end t-shirts or the way the webstore looks like in general. Also cafe press has international currency and sites which may go over well with an international market as linux is really global in nature. I could always switch to printfection later on if they add more items but having the caps and cups will help the store image but the quality and size of printfection prints is very appealing. Still have to make a desicion and its not going to be easy. 

Generally my linux swag shop is self contained marketing wise as I do not need there support in that respect. I with to be able to offer more than just t-shirts and would like caps and cups etc. The international aspect is a bonus as there will be a lot of sales to England etc and having local currency will help but having a company that can make local product there would be even better. Web store image is extreemly important and can not be gimiky and must be retail store like in nature as linux users are finicy and the more prof looking the store the better things will be. 

I am still open to options but printfection would be perfect if they had caps and cups.


----------



## Omnios (Sep 19, 2009)

K so thinking of doing two different stores with a main website and links and cross links to the different stores. Currently thinking of using cafeepress for hats , cups and small format shirts and using printfection for large format higher end shirts.

Would this be a mistake. The general market is that they will probably be buying one item anyways though some might buy a shirt and cup or hat. I like the idea of using both but not sure if it would be a mistake. The market will not care as long as they can get what they want, there a bunch of hackers and used to rough around the edges. How can I do this with some tact.

Any Ideas. Currently thinking of making the cafee press shirts a bit cheaper like a dollar or two and the printection press shirts more expensive on the higher end of the market which will give them more of a choice of getting what they want. I kind of like zazzle but think there store arrmangement suchs expecially becuase of the t-shirt color choice things might result in a bad shirt and a lost sale.


----------

